# Saddleseat Critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the only thing I know about Saddleseat riding is that it's a lot harder than it looks! you look good and your horse is gorgeous and looks very happy and engaged.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

I think singular pictures are hard to critique because its just a second in time, but I think you look pretty nice here. I'm not sure where you're showing, but what I notice is that you look kinda tense. Good position, just sort of forced looking. It is possible to sit nice (like you're doing) but have a looser body. I like to think about it like, as I'm sitting here in my desk, I can sit up straight and tighten all my back and neck muscles as rigid as possible, really forcing my shoulders back and my back straight. Then, without slouching or moving, I can relax those muscles and take a deep breath out, and still be sitting straight without that tension in my body.

Your elbows look a little out, I think it'd look smoother with your elbows more at your side and that would keep your hands more up and down vertical, rather than your pinkies pointing out away from your body. 

But really, I'm nit picking. You look lovely and make a nice pair with your horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Are you doing Academy? You look like you are really enjoying the ride! Agree with Sara about the elbows, but your heels and legs look very nice. 

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

you are in a chair seat. Your legs and heels need to be brought back under your body.


----------



## SaraM (Feb 14, 2014)

When I was showing saddleseat, it seemed like they wanted a little chair-seat like position. While it may not be ideal with other types, I don't see a real problem with her legs for this.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Correct position for the rider is to have the shoulder, hip, and heel in a line. He/she is also to have a straight line from knee to toe, and from elbow to wrist to the horse's bit. The rider's back should be straight yet relaxed, and the legs and arms are to remain virtually motionless.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Correct position for the rider is to have the shoulder, hip, and heel in a line. He/she is also to have a straight line from knee to toe, and from elbow to wrist to the horse's bit. The rider's back should be straight yet relaxed, and the legs and arms are to remain virtually motionless.


That is traditionally correct, yes, but these things can alter from discipline to discipline. You don't see showjumpers going round a speed course or a jump off in the traditional position, they ride in two point. I don't know much about saddleseat, but I Googled it, and these are some of the first results:




























These guys all look like professionals to me...


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Saddleseat saddles are designed so that the leg will not go directly under the body, if ridden correctly. They may come close, but that would not be correct position for the discipline. 

OP, your position is decent. My only big comments are to keep your shoulders at your side and relax your back. Your back should be straight, not arched. It'll make it easier on your whole body. Also, turn your toes in a little bit. This will also help your riding. Otherwise, you look confident and that's usually the biggest part of the battle! Just saw this, too - thumbs point up. Turn your hands and keep them turned so that your thumb always points up.

In the pictures above, the second picture (the woman) is the best for equitation. Don't model after the third guy, lol. The first guy isn't too bad, but I know there are better pictures of him.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing for an interesting thread.

Indiesaurus--Beautiful pics. I'd be down to get myself an SB someday :O


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the critiques! I have been working on my legs and turning my toes more forward and on my hands being more vertical. My trainer would agree with all you guys! And yes I am doing academy.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

To me, your heels need to be off horse, and lower leg off too. You are turning lower leg into horse and rotating knee out to keep calves on horse and you shouldn't be.

Also, that is bringing your toes out. Which, if you ever have the misfortune to get those caught on upright post, or halter hanging on stall door, will not feel good.

And your jods need to be more fitted to you. Also, your shirt has come out from under your vest, you might look into having a longer tailed shirt, or even have it modified so bottom of shirt is like bodysuit, so it stays tucked in nicely. I like the vest color, and the tie you have chosen, and your gloves look nice too, as you are not showing skin between cuffs and gloves, always a distraction. Hair is up nicely.



Saddleseat done correctly is lovely, and your legs are perfectly capable of being directly under you, not supposed to be in chair seat at all. That it is done is sloppiness on the part of the rider. You should look past your knee and see the tip of your toe just barely. And I should be able to hit you in the ear/shoulder/hip/heel with 2x4 and have them line up.

Art Simmons, back many years ago was a wonderfully correct rider, talking 40/50's here. As he aged he lost that form, but most trainers rode more correctly then I think.

And hate the current way too many ride Saddlebreds now, as they are not using their legs to come up to post, but are bouncing off the cantle of the saddle and that is wrong, and not good for the horse either.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Agree with the shoulders need to come back mre and an abslolutely flat back, and hands up more. Bring the elbows in and get more bend in the elbow. It's likened to holding a basketball between your lower arms and wrist. But Academy is the beginning steps in SS riding and you have the basics to move up the ranks!

Here's a pic:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...8uR3bjUif0FdzWxKCIONXygQ&ust=1396900658035125


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> you are in a chair seat. Your legs and heels need to be brought back under your body.


Saddleseat has a very different equitation.

This is a rider of the US team.


U.S. teams win double gold at the 2012 Saddle Seat Equitation World Cup










I would say that this must be what they want.










As was said, the saddle is DESIGNED to have the seat way back on the horse's back with the legs a bit forward.

If someone were to say anything about the OP's equitation, it would likely be to raise her hands to help bring the horse's head up. Personally, I like where her hands and the horse's head is. They look much more comfortable.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Helen Crabtree would have something to say about that chair seat.


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Palomine said:


> And your jods need to be more fitted to you. Also, your shirt has come out from under your vest, you might look into having a longer tailed shirt, or even have it modified so bottom of shirt is like bodysuit, so it stays tucked in nicely. I like the vest color, and the tie you have chosen, and your gloves look nice too, as you are not showing skin between cuffs and gloves, always a distraction. Hair is up nicely.
> 
> 
> And hate the current way too many ride Saddlebreds now, as they are not using their legs to come up to post, but are bouncing off the cantle of the saddle and that is wrong, and not good for the horse either.


I agree I need to get a new outfit. This was my first saddlebred show and as I said later I am doing academy so I am borrowing all my clothes. I am currently looking into buying some new jods! 
Are you saying I am riding by bouncing off the cantle? Or are you saying it happens?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Helen Crabtree would have something to say about that chair seat.


This is Helen riding. See how far back her seat is?




















That is what the saddle does. If you are in a "dressage" seat, you will be fighting the saddle constantly. There is no way to have your leg under you, unless your leg is at the flank.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

This little girl is at the top of her game. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcRy3enkF1s

Notice her position, though this is not her best by far, it gives you an idea. If you are working on your position, it is good to have yourself video taped riding so you can see what you are doing. Sometimes, how you feel, isn't how you look.. if that makes sense. 
It is a good idea to watch the equitation championship video's to see position and then tape yourself and compare. Video yourself often to see progress. What I see from your picture is a bit stiff, toes need to point forward, BREATH 
You look to be just beginning and I think you look lovely on the horse. Practice makes perfect and you are well on your way to becoming a beautiful Saddleseat rider. Enjoy the trip. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9CMg5RD9rM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86UHbQdAYdc


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Inga said:


> This little girl is at the top of her game.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcRy3enkF1s
> 
> Notice her position, though this is not her best by far, it gives you an idea. If you are working on your position, it is good to have yourself video taped riding so you can see what you are doing. Sometimes, how you feel, isn't how you look.. if that makes sense.
> ...


This gal is a beautiful rider as well
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX1hYYkfIUE 
Couple bumps in the ride

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX1hYYkfIUE


----------



## Saddlebred11 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the videos Inga, and great riders. They will be studied at length...


----------

